# What do you do with your computer?



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

Its not a stupid question. :frustrating:

Think about it. 

What do u do with it except browsing internet, playing games ?


----------



## RogueWave (Mar 16, 2011)

I was just thinking about this the other day, specifically in relation to Mac fanboys. 

Buys $1,300 MacBook, because *sigh*swoon*sigh*slight erection* they're _the best_ . . . 

*Uses it check e-mail and Facebook. *​ 

Yeah, because you couldn't do that on just any ol' shitbox laptop.


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

Exactly, mostly its for internet browsing. I dont use it for anything else except occasional gaming...but my laptop is not that powerful :/


----------



## PBedingfield (Jan 28, 2012)

Laptop - work
Desktop - mostly gaming

Haven’t been using the desktop as much as I would like recently :/


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I do everything on my computer. I have backups of my backups of my backups because if I ever lost my hard drive I'd be eternally screwed.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

I built a gaming rig, so plenty of that. Also writing, interneting, coding, etc.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I mostly 'browse the internet'. Talk to people (like this), write/curate on my blog, find DIYs & tutorials, and buy occasionally buy things. Email, too, though I recently learned that is different from the internet  
Non-internet: I also write, store important documents, store & manipulate my photography for giggles, catalog my collections (music and books only right now). 

I have a macbook right now (the most basic on, not a pro or anything extra fancy). A few years back I taught myself HTML & CSS, and began to make simple web page designs. I had planned to be some kind of computer science major, or a journalism major with a design-y minor. I wanted a mac back then. My sister got one for herself after she left her SO (they shared one), and recommended it to my mom when she contemplated buying me my own computer. The one I have came several years after this and my sister still has hers from ~5 years ago. I never want to buy a windows os again.

I decided on a different major, so now my computer usage is pretty mundane.


----------



## Splodge (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Mac Pro. Yes, it cost me a hell of a lot, and, no, I'm not a fanboy.

I have grown quite fond of it, however.

I do internet and email, games, coding (HTML/SuperCollider/C), AutoCAD, ProEngineer, Photoshop/Illustrator/Flash/et al, Word, Excel, and all that jazz.

It's shiny, but it's also a work machine. It just happens to be the industry standard when you're in Design.

I have a partition running Windows so that I can use any odds and ends that aren't Mac compatible. *cough*Skyrim*cough*


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

im a gamer and web/graphic designer 
so alot of work and entertainment related activities revolve around my computer where they might not for some other people with different hobbies and occupations


----------



## ogr_ro1 (Jan 27, 2012)

dirnthelord said:


> Its not a stupid question. :frustrating:
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> What do u do with it except browsing internet, playing games ?



Did you hear about the Kamasutra of the 21st century ? Just take a look of it. 

Kamasutra Of The 21st Century | MakeUseOf Geeky Fun

(Just joking...)


----------



## GhostProtagonist (Sep 30, 2011)

EVERYTHING. Read blogs, browse forums, make music, listen to music, make videos, watch videos, create animations, write novels, write screenplays and much, much more. I've yet to find a "toilet" function, that would make the entire situation much easier.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Get on the internet. Do homework. Talk to you sorry bitches lol

If I had a MacBook Air I'd slice apples with it.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

dirnthelord said:


> Its not a stupid question. :frustrating:
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> What do u do with it except browsing internet, playing games ?


I bought a 2011 macbook pro with logic studio and pro tools 9 for producing music. I'm trying to be a local DJ for a hobby or maybe a side-career while I teach. I use it for games and browsing the internet mostly.

Oh, and e-mail and Facebook.


----------



## Heyymacarena (Jan 30, 2012)

I learn stuff, at the moment its Italian ^_^


----------



## Dayman (Feb 3, 2012)

In my free time i browse Wikipedia and other informative sites, trying to learn as much as I can about a subject that currently interests me


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't go outside a lot. My computer is my window to the universe. I have most of the knowledge that mankind has ever compiled at my fingertips. I feel tremendously powerful and invigorated whenever I sit in front of my PC.


----------



## Debo37 (Jan 27, 2012)

Schoolwork tends to take up a significant chunk of my computer time - both business oriented stuff that's heavily Word/Excel/PowerPoint intensive, and stuff for my computer science degree which involves various programming IDEs. I also like to do a lot of data analytics, both on school-related, work-related, and social-related things. Thank goodness I found a ridiculously efficient program for that.

In addition to heavily using the internet and playing various games, I definitely get my money's worth out of this machine. Haha.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Learning. Is like a huge encyclopedia.

Playing.

Communicating.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

When it works, I break it.

When it's broken, I fix it.


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

Porn machine.

No, for the most part information, gaming, Reddit, and stealing movies.

The huge amount of information on the internet of such a wide variety of topics is almost surreal to me. I often wonder how pre-internet INTPs felt, being restricted to whatever their local library had.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I would actually pick my C++ book back up, and if I had $2000, custom build a PC with four monitors, 4 1GB Graphics cards, 2 i7 processors, a starting set of 16GB of ram (with expansion slots going up to 48GB), the mobo supports USB 3.0, and run Windows 7 Pro as a base (to support all the RAM), with VMware's in each of my monitors running OSX Lion, another Windows 7, Ubuntu for various servers I wish to run, and another Linux OS to do with as I please to program and such. The Windows 7 or OSX would be for video editing. 

Basically, whatever I feel like doing at the time...oh, and bragging rights...lots of bragging rights (especially against the saps who bought Mac computers for MORE money). And yes, I have already looked at all the parts and balanced the checkbook. Tigerdirect and Newegg offer wonderful sales.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

Signify said:


> I would actually pick my C++ book back up, and if I had $2000, custom build a PC with four monitors, 4 1GB Graphics cards, 2 i7 processors, a starting set of 16GB of ram (with expansion slots going up to 48GB), the mobo supports USB 3.0, and run Windows 7 Pro as a base (to support all the RAM), with VMware's in each of my monitors running OSX Lion, another Windows 7, Ubuntu for various servers I wish to run, and another Linux OS to do with as I please to program and such. The Windows 7 or OSX would be for video editing.
> 
> Basically, whatever I feel like doing at the time...oh, and bragging rights...lots of bragging rights (especially against the saps who bought Mac computers for MORE money). And yes, I have already looked at all the parts and balanced the checkbook. Tigerdirect and Newegg offer wonderful sales.


Why don't buy 4 different computers?


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

wandai said:


> Why don't buy 4 different computers?


Because I can't then turn off all of the OS's and run any and all games on it with max graphics, there would be a much higher power output, and 4 $500 computers would not give me as much raw power. Also, my mouse could not move in between screens and I would have to unplug and replug the mouse and keyboard into each computer.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I make hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2012)

I write and record music.


----------



## ogr_ro1 (Jan 27, 2012)

What I do with my computer: Facebook, email, Google search, lecture, newspapers, skype... 

I don't play games, but I like to read information from people that I know (facebook, email), or from people that I don't know (this forum, newspapers, wikipedia, etc.) I don't watch television a lot.


----------



## MacGuffin (Feb 10, 2012)

I spread peanut butter on it and lick it off...


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

I write non-fiction generally packed with 'splosions; produce electronic, bass heavy music and develop video games. roud: Oh, and waste time researching anything I find interesting on Wikipedia. :tongue:


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Social Networking.
Indulging myself with reading about things. Important or not.
Reading E-Books, because I don't have a bookstore nearby.
Moderate to heavy gaming.
Recording/Mixing music, listening to it.
Porn.
Installing Linux, grimacing and removing it every 6 months.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

<double post>


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

The laptop's just for the usual stuff (PerC + various other forums, RPing, chat, Skype), desktop is for gaming, graphics work, and a lot of my original writing because I tend to research as I go; having the memory necessary to have 40 tabs open at once is a plus.



MacGuffin said:


> I spread peanut butter on it and lick it off...


Personally, I prefer Nutella.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

...Experiments.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hmmmmmm let's see... 

-School assignments
-Important emails
-Blogging
-Browsing
-Social networking (Twitter etc.)
-Listening to music
-Games

That's about it. XD


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

I spend time on Facebook and of course, PerC but if those things were non-existant --- what would I still use my computer for? Mainly for school purposes. Although, I take all "on-ground" courses they now want all papers turned in online and all of our syllabuses and what not are posted online. Maybe they decided to go "paperless". There are scores of papers on this computer but I also have them on a jump drive (just in case). Speaking of "paperless", all of our bills are paid online. There is not a single bill that we pay in person or through the mail any longer. My husband also doesn't keep any of the corresponding "paper bills" that come in the mail as he stores them all in the iCloud or whatever it is. E-mail correspondence between the children's teacher's is important. We don't even get paper's that come home anymore and just view all the grades online and even pay the school lunches online.

There are 11,000 photos on my computer which my husband finally just backed up. It is ridiculous.

Music! 

We post a lot of the family video's online so that the rest of the family can see them as well as the rest of the world -- as if you cared.  

And then there is (drum roll please) google which is probably the most important thing that this computer is useful for and the only reason my garden is alive.


----------



## Magic447 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mainly for coding for the next 4 weeks, god I'm so sick of it.


----------



## IamInnocent (Dec 23, 2011)

Since I'm only secondary-school, my laptop in mainly used for gaming and browsing only. Listening to music during the process.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Homework.

HTH.


----------



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, just off the top of my head...

Homework
Research (both recreational and scholastic)
Online Homework
Keep up with TV shows
Watch movies with my girlfriend
Keep in contact with my girlfriend when she's at her college 8 hours away
Keep track of books and comics I need to read/buy (I have a spreadsheet...)
Create music

And video games. That's about it.

Oh, and I use it to order books and comics I can't find at my stores.
I do this with action figures too.

Also, when I'm in the Physics lab I use it to track, record, and graph data from various inputs.
As well as render simulations of astronomical phenomena. I do this at home, too, for fun.


----------

